# My site!



## SantosD50 (May 31, 2006)

I thought you guys would like to see it.

My Site


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 1, 2006)

I get an error?


----------



## SantosD50 (Jun 1, 2006)

Try now! I recently changed something and forgot to change the link!


----------



## duncanp (Jun 1, 2006)

yup works for me, good job :thumbup:


----------



## SantosD50 (Jun 14, 2006)

updated!


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 14, 2006)

Somw nice stuff, particularly the places gallery.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## photo jewelry (Jun 16, 2006)

You have a nice website


----------



## ahelg (Jun 19, 2006)

I used to have a .mac account. I never got a site as good as yours though. A very nice site.


----------



## Rahb (Jun 21, 2006)

what did u use to make that gallery.  That's kind of what i'm looking for...jsut a grid of pics..then you can choose to play a full sized slideshow like that.  anyone know of a program for pc that can make it look that simple?  internet user wise...not developmentally.


----------

